# Summer SYSFADD 2007



## Kimberleigh (Jun 29, 2007)

Channelling Gaia


----------



## saucywench (Jun 29, 2007)

Woo-hoo! Nice way to start the thread, Kimberleigh. I especially love the last pic.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you ma'am - I'm representin on the blooper reel too! What a great idea.


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2007)

my contribution is over at adipositivity.com
(and for those of you who are guessing, do so privately please)


----------



## Risible (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay, boys and girls- it's time for SYSFADD Summer 2007!

We'll keep this thread open for your viewing pleasure until late Sunday night/early Monday morning.

For the newbies, nudity is fine, but ladies - no pink and no nipple; gents - no full frontal. Backsides are encouraged! All ages, all sizes welcome!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, this is my first SYSFADD..... be gentle! :blush: :batting: :happy:


----------



## Risible (Jun 29, 2007)

Geez, Kim, Vi, give me a break here! You're leavin' no room for the competition!

You ladies are *gorj!*


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree, you ladies are just beautiful.



Risible said:


> Geez, Kim, Vi, give me a break here! You're leavin' no room for the competition!
> 
> You ladies are *gorj!*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 29, 2007)

You all have seen this pic before but it is my favorite.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful ladies! I likes what I sees already!!!

Herez my schtuff... Da ol' cabana boy bod if you will...

da_kahoona


----------



## Jes (Jun 29, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful ladies! I likes what I sees already!!!
> 
> Herez my schtuff... Da ol' cabana boy bod if you will...
> 
> da_kahoona


sure, there's your schtuff.

but where's your schwanz?


oh, i kill me. i do.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 29, 2007)

Jes said:


> sure, there's your schtuff.
> 
> but where's your schwanz?
> 
> ...



Was ist einer schwanz? Schmect daß gut mit Weinerschnitzel?

der_man_schwanz


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2007)

Well shit, I don't even know if it's worth participating. There's no way that I could be an adequate follow-up to what's already here.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 29, 2007)

OMG, Vi, that derriere is delish!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice, cabana boy Stan. I'm betting your wife won't let you post pics of the cabana? So many disappointed Dims women.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 29, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Very nice, cabana boy Stan. I'm betting your wife won't let you post pics of the cabana? So many disappointed Dims women.



She does get grumpy when things get a bit risqué in the cabana, but apparently not grumpy enough to actually post anyting...  

It took her a week to approve my application to join her "network" 

married_man_stan


----------



## rainyday (Jun 29, 2007)

Off to an excellent start. Methinks the uninformed and those undecided about joining the Clubhouse have no idea what they're missing!

Kimberly, always love your stuff. Uber sultry this time. I think the flow of the belly silhouette is especially cool.

Vi, rockin' first entry into the fun. You have beautiful skin, and I want your tan! 

Sandie, I always think rolls studies like that are cool. The repetition makes a really nice focus.


Rip has some sweet-n-sexxxay wood nymphish pics coming up later today but we're still sorting through them and resizing.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 29, 2007)

Gah, I forgot to mention Stan, and that was the main reason I was posting. Stan, my first time seeing the whole tat--WOW! I love it. I'm not a tat fan at all--I don't like the blue cast so many have--but that one is fantastic. I love the black-and-whiteness of it and she's such a soft and appealing little chickadee with her little belly roll unapologetically hanging out. Nice canvas too.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks gang.... I'm thinking I might be like'en this SYSFADD thing....  :smitten: 

I'm quite certain there will be faaaarrrr more beauties than plain old me coming along the pike pretty darn quick. There are already some here!! 

Stan the Cabana Man.... that's one hot cabana bod you have there... and that cabana girl on your arm isn't too bad either!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Rainy and Vi! I'll only be able to post occassionally this weekend but I'll peek in tonight and see how things are going...

I posted a link in the Lounge to the SYSFADD, I hope I did it right!

Stan


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 29, 2007)

Kimberleigh- Kimberleigh Kimberleigh Kimberleigh... :wubu: 
Violet- A rather attractive start. :wubu: 
Sandie- Classic! ^_^
Stan- The man with the guns!  

Just a couple from me.
First my tattoos (Stolen idea from the stan man  )


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 29, 2007)

Now the other picture:

I have to go to work now, and I forgot today was the day. That's all I have for now (I took all of those in about 20 minutes ago  ), but I may do the butt pic thingy again.  
For now, however:

AWAY WITH YOU!!!


----------



## Risible (Jun 29, 2007)

Sandie, truly such a beautiful pic. You're rockin' those rolls!

Stan, Wow, there, Kahuna, watch them guns! You're gonna hurt somebody, or yourself, with them !

Jon, I see somebody's six-pack! Cut!


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 29, 2007)

Now THIS is why I joined the Clubhouse, people!

More please!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 29, 2007)

we don't have an adequate enough drool-y face.

effing foxes, all of ya's...


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 29, 2007)

supersoup said:


> we don't have an adequate enough drool-y face.
> 
> effing foxes, all of ya's...



I second that. We need an "oh my god the hotness!" emoticon.


----------



## Risible (Jun 29, 2007)

Soup, Wax, c'mon ladies ... drop that laundry.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 29, 2007)

Wowser!!

Stan and Jon, setting the standard very high there for any boys brave enough to follow on. Very, ah, hot!!!

Kim - I love your hair!!!

Violet - I'm straight but I swear I would love to bite your ass. Seriously, this is SO unlike me! :blush: 

I dont have a new picture so post so you might have already seen this one. If I promise I'll sort something new for next time I hope you'll forgive me?

Tracey xx


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 29, 2007)

The hotness in here is staggering. 

Imma pass out.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 29, 2007)

Tracey, you can bite my ass any old time sweetie!!!

I ADORE your lingerie!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those stockings!!!!!!!!!




BeaBea said:


> Wowser!!
> 
> Stan and Jon, setting the standard very high there for any boys brave enough to follow on. Very, ah, hot!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Rainy!! Got the skin from Grams.... Tan from tanning bed  Give me a bit... it'll be darker... 





rainyday said:


> Off to an excellent start. Methinks the uninformed and those undecided about joining the Clubhouse have no idea what they're missing!
> 
> Kimberly, always love your stuff. Uber sultry this time. I think the flow of the belly silhouette is especially cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## mossystate (Jun 29, 2007)

I KNOW there are more men in the Clubhouse..I just know it...best be taking the cues from stan and Jon.....hop to boys!

 




Oh..and..yes...some lovely wimmins in this place...just lovely.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 29, 2007)

Yay! the parade of pulchritude has begun! I will try to get up something myself soon too in the spirit of the day and all that  That tattoo is lookin really good, Stan. So super-koool!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 29, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Tracey, you can bite my ass any old time sweetie!!!
> 
> I ADORE your lingerie!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those stockings!!!!!!!!!



:blush: I didn't even notice the stockings and had to go back and look. I'd been looking at her beautiful belly and porcelain skin.

Tracey, you're amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 29, 2007)

:blush: I've got a thing for stunning lingerie... but on Tracey, it's even more gorgeous! 




Rebecca said:


> :blush: I didn't even notice the stockings and had to go back and look. I'd been looking at her beautiful belly and porcelain skin.
> 
> Tracey, you're amazingly beautiful.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 29, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> :blush: I didn't even notice the stockings and had to go back and look.



Awww, thank you ladies  The Lingerie and Stockings are for sale on my website. And <cough> so is everything else if the price is right - but only to Clubhouse members...

Tracey xx


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 29, 2007)

offff.... I'll be bustin' out the plastic and doing some shopping this weekend then..... :smitten: 

oh, and I may buy some lingerie too...  




BeaBea said:


> Awww, thank you ladies  The Lingerie and Stockings are for sale on my website. And <cough> so is everything else if the price is right - but only to Clubhouse members...
> 
> Tracey xx


----------



## rainyday (Jun 29, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> *I will try to get up something*




Whatta ya got in mind, Liz?


----------



## SummerG (Jun 29, 2007)

i'm a bit of a wimp... so i give you a couple shelf shots, and some belly... the sun sort of adds to the "summer" theme.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 29, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I will try to get up something





rainyday said:


> Whatta ya got in mind, Liz?


BWOK! Hahahee! That, erm, came out wrong. Up. Out. I dunno. You first!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2007)

Pics coming... soon. Possibly tonight, or tomorrow morning.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 29, 2007)

these pics are not brand new, but i really dont have time, grrr, i was at the hospital with elaine and then i work all weekend, no time for glamour, lol....

so, here is my contribution...


----------



## Risible (Jun 29, 2007)

Tracey: You are incredibly smashing! I love the way the curve of your breasts is echoed in the curve of your belly... actually, Bio pointed that out. He liked your pic too!  Very, very nice pic!

Summer: Beautiful, honey! Love that belly tat pic!

SocialB: A+ for sensuality! You are smokin'!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 29, 2007)

Summer - Beautiful!! Love the tattoos!

SBF - GORGEOUS!! Really gorgeous!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 29, 2007)

I always LOVE these threads! Seeing so many people looking incredibly sexy does a girl good.  


Saucy and I had great intentions for posting some good outside shots, but between a sudden summer shower, stuffing our faces with pizza, and Betty Page, we missed most of the light. So, these are pretty dark and edited in a hurry, but here you go:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2007)

I've missed so much today! This is starting off *really* well. Joy, that second to last photo THRILLS me. 
Forgive me for not commenting all day!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 30, 2007)

Everyone looks great! I won't get to participate this go round..but I'll be back like gangbusters next time!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2007)

well...first of a few bits and pieces pics... I cannot go doing anything that would not be 'me'


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2007)

mossystate said:


> well...first of a few bits and pieces pics... I cannot go doing anything that would not be 'me'



I like the simplicity of that one. Comfortable and sexy.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 30, 2007)

i agree and you know, if i had a fetish it would be for butt dimples...i love em...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 30, 2007)

Everyone looks GREAT so far.... thanks so much!!  I'm sooooo tired from a long day that I can't comment on them all individually, but I think we're off to a REALLY good start this season. 

I will hopefully have something to contribute tomorrow - I was hoping it would be iPropriate... but I'm not quite sure how to get the shots. I'm going to try to figure it out!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 30, 2007)

Such beautiful women here! :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2007)

the next bit is a bit..'european'..alas, i shaved this eve...heh


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 30, 2007)

lol, you hairy minx, lol...pretty


----------



## saucywench (Jun 30, 2007)

Great shots so far, folks! :wubu: 

Joy and I have been busy all night and have finally wrapped up.
View attachment 21962

Joy fixed this one I took of myself using the timer last night. Wouldn't you know, the best one was the very first one, and I was really just aiming to test the timer--hence the lack of staging (except for the afghan). 

If you know of someone who's recently laughed their ass off, have them contact me: I found an extra one under my right arm.  

Joy is going to post some of the pics of me that she took and offer her own take on them. And then she'll post another couple of really neat pics I took of her. My camera's battery wasn't fully charged, and we really gave it a workout tonight, so some of the latter pics have an ethereal quality to them. I think it worked to our benefit, in some cases.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 30, 2007)

Ms. Saucy being a sexy Madame...a little birdie told me she's looking for willing victims...


View attachment 21963


View attachment 21964

(note to the Mods: no, that's not what it looks like between her legs *wink wink*)

View attachment 21966


Taking pictures is such hot work...
View attachment 21967


Sleeping Beauty...
View attachment 21968


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 30, 2007)

As Sauce said, we had some fun with the camera, even after the battery started to go. These are me:

View attachment 21969


View attachment 21970





I also got creative with some of her shots when it came time to edit. I love how these turned out:

View attachment 21971


View attachment 21972


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 30, 2007)

beautiful you two, wow, just beautiful...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 30, 2007)

Very beautiful pictures ladies! Jon, you are in fact the man! You always have the best poses of the guys, and many great pictures!

Also, thanks for the complements!

Stan


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 30, 2007)

Here are some ...um....well...fairly modest and....headless....um....

Oh christ...here we go....more fuzzy self portraitude.


I shouldnt drink and post.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 30, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> As Sauce said, we had some fun with the camera, even after the battery started to go. These are me:
> 
> 
> ]




Joy!....your hair!...my GOD!.....I want your hair!!! 

Stunning pics.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 30, 2007)

Beautiful pics RedVelvet! I know the first time (last SYSFADD...) that I posted pics on the SYSFADD I was nervous. But I think it is good fun, and I always felt guilty about peeking but not contributing.

Stan


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2007)

so many great pics...


----------



## Blockierer (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is an older pic. I hope you like it! :bow:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 30, 2007)

Okey, here's one. I call this...What's Really Under Those Smock Tops. More peekaboo than nekkid! We'll see if the crappy iSight can cough up anything else in the name of sys....sysssfahh..sssyssiffissyadddfiaddfaddich before Sun.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 30, 2007)

Okay, here's where I get to kvell a bit...wOW! Joy, that hair one is devastating!!!! so beautiful. I love your shot, Mossy, yours are beautiful, Red, Saucy you are working those stockings and shoes...too hot, Social, you are so gorj! Block, you look yummy enough to eat with spoon. OH THE HAWTNESS. WHEE!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the graphic artfulness that's coming through in this thread. (Graphic in technique sense, not the XXX one.) Feels like the creativity level is kicked up a notch with each SYSFADD that rolls around. There's clearly a lot of thought going into these pics. Been enjoying seeing all the variety.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow wow wow.... ladies, great pics! Joy, Saucy, Liz, Mossy.... whew!! Gorgeous! RedVelvet - my gosh, I love your hair!


----------



## Risible (Jun 30, 2007)

Ladies! And gentleman... you people are gorgeous!

I agree with Rainy; there's a quality in these pix that transcends erotica; very sensual and stimulating, but not necessarily arousing. 'Course, the guys may have a different opinion.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 30, 2007)

Speaking of the guys.... where are all the brave male souls? Stan, Jon and Blockierer have stepped up to the plate. Come on fellas!! Let's see some skin!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 30, 2007)

All really wonderful!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 30, 2007)

just...awesome everyone!

when i can steal a few free moments, i'll come up with something!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 30, 2007)

WOW -- simply wow. Everyone looks so great and comes up with such good ideas/poses. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Risible (Jun 30, 2007)

Bio bought me a bikini. Guess he forgot his glasses; those bottoms wouldn't even stretch around one thigh . And, no, that's not a flesh-colored gecko on my right knee- that's a scar. Kinda cool, though, huh? The other two are my pick for a back shot (middle pic), and Bio's pick (bottom).


----------



## biodieselman (Jun 30, 2007)

Ris made me do it.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 30, 2007)

*long sustained wolf whistle*

This is one gorgeous group.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 30, 2007)

We got some good lookin' clubbers here. I'll avoid bringing the AQ of the thread down.


----------



## SummerG (Jun 30, 2007)

a little bit bolder, lol... I was packing to head out to the HB party... sunday after recovering from the hangover i plan on having i'm going to a pool party... thing is i haven't gone swimming in years. I planned to last naafa convention put didn't, so I decided to finally try on my "bathing suit" it's a combo of swim shorts from sanctuary and a top from big on batik... please excuse the messy bedroom and cam phone quality..


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's some of mine... new ones, actually.

Not really happy with how the set of 'em came out. I look like a moron in most of 'em, so I'm just showing the ones where you can't see my face.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 30, 2007)

Risible said:


> Bio bought me a bikini. Guess he forgot his glasses; those bottoms wouldn't even stretch around one thigh . And, no, that's not a flesh-colored gecko on my right knee- that's a scar. Kinda cool, though, huh? The other two are my pick for a back shot (middle pic), and Bio's pick (bottom).



Um...err....HUBBA!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 30, 2007)

biodieselman said:


> Ris made me do it.



oh..and! Um...err...HUBBY! 


p.s. is that a nekkid butt??!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 30, 2007)

WOWSA!!!! Ris, what a beauty!!! Bio has great taste in bikini's AND women!! Lovely... simply lovely..... :wubu: 

PS. That pool's not so bad either  




Risible said:


> Bio bought me a bikini. Guess he forgot his glasses; those bottoms wouldn't even stretch around one thigh . And, no, that's not a flesh-colored gecko on my right knee- that's a scar. Kinda cool, though, huh? The other two are my pick for a back shot (middle pic), and Bio's pick (bottom).


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 30, 2007)

Woohoo!! VERY nice..... You and Ris are quite a pair!! Gorgeous lady and handsome man! 






biodieselman said:


> Ris made me do it.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 30, 2007)

:smitten: 

Sorry... was I drooling again????

VERY nice..... very nice.....

:smitten: 




Blackjack said:


> Here's some of mine... new ones, actually.
> 
> Not really happy with how the set of 'em came out. I look like a moron in most of 'em, so I'm just showing the ones where you can't see my face.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is another contribution.... hope you all enjoy! :kiss2:


----------



## Mini (Jun 30, 2007)

Is it weird that I've officially seen Blackjack's ass more than my girlfriend's?


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 30, 2007)

Mini said:


> Is it weird that I've officially seen Blackjack's ass more than my girlfriend's?



All depends on whether that is a good thing or not.


----------



## runningman (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok some of you lucky (or unlucky) ones have seen this in chat and the story of the pic is in the 'I love Dims chat' thread........

Anyway I had to post it or I was gonna get beaten up....


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2007)

This'll teach me not to be attached to my computer all day! 

Soo... Kevin, did we ditch the phone camera? I *love* that first photo. *wink*
Ris and Bio, you two are such gorgeous and dedicated participants! 
Joy, Saucy... oh my goodness, just sizzling hot. 
Summer... getting a little warm this season, girl! 
Liz, Red, Mossy, Violet... succulence to write sonnets about!
Runningman! Way to represent the fellas, SweetCheeks.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2007)

....................


----------



## Risible (Jun 30, 2007)

Habit, that's just ... habit forming ... delicious!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 30, 2007)

LOVE your lingerie.... really beautiful shots!!!


----------



## ripley (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's some from me.


----------



## Ash (Jun 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Here's some of mine... new ones, actually.



I'm gonna go ahead and call a hand check on that last one. 

Very nice!


----------



## ripley (Jun 30, 2007)

....................


----------



## ripley (Jun 30, 2007)

.........................


----------



## Risible (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, Rip! Beautiful! I love the wood nymph suggestion, and that green, green forest glade setting. The Bride of a Faun.


----------



## Ash (Jun 30, 2007)

ripley said:


> *peectures*



God, Rip, you are gorgeous!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2007)

Ashley said:


> God, Rip, you are gorgeous!



Wow, you're not kidding! So well done, Ripley. Stunning, really.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2007)

*steals ripley's clothing and heads outdoors*



I am repeating myself, but so many purdy pictures out here!!!...really..:batting:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 30, 2007)

Ripley you're gorgeous!! LOVE your clothes... MOSSY!! Get back here!!!!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 30, 2007)

While I hope to rectify (HAH!) that in the coming week, I feel the same level of uncomfortable familiarity with that statement that you are experiencing, Mini. 

Not that there's anything wrong with that. Except that I think that there is. Because I'm not trying to see Blackjack's ass, and I am trying to see my girlfriend's.

So the lesson that I'm taking away from this is either A) I need to try harder to see Blackjack's ass so that I, paradoxically, won't see it; B) that I need to stop trying so hard to see my gf's ass so that I WILL see it, or; C) maybe both A and B......

Or I could just be a stark raving lunatic with absolutely no grounding in reality and no idea what I'm talking about. 

At this point, either statement has about an equal chance of being truthful.



Mini said:


> Is it weird that I've officially seen Blackjack's ass more than my girlfriend's?


----------



## Tina (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG, wooo hooo! Lots of gorgeous woman and man flesh.  :smitten: 

I just have one modest contribution. Might have more later, not sure.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 30, 2007)

Ripley wouldn't post these because she didn't want to post too many photos, so I'm going to do it for her because she looks beautiful.


----------



## Risible (Jun 30, 2007)

Tina, so fat and ... assy ...

Stunning, as always!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 30, 2007)

You go girl!! HOT!!!!







Tina said:


> OMG, wooo hooo! Lots of gorgeous woman and man flesh.  :smitten:
> 
> I just have one modest contribution. Might have more later, not sure.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 30, 2007)

Shoot, I am all out of Rep! I'm repped out! It's midnight on Hallowe'en--no more candy at the door! Well, dammit, I will rep more tomorrow and in the meantime (among those I hadn't gotten to, yet):
- Rip, those are just fantabulous!! I love em all, esp. the last one Rainy posted. So beautiful!
- Tina, you'ze have a bumpin asz grl, no way around it.
- Look lovely, Vi!-
- Runningman...I am, frankly, not averse to seeing that bum again.


----------



## Tina (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, y'all :kiss2: (Ris, you crack me up  )

I decided to procrastinate and play for a few minutes and turned this out. Time to go make dinner now. :eat1:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 30, 2007)

Okey, here are me bikini pix. Kind of a combo of iGoof & summer sysfaddsyssiffaddums pix. Heh. Now I'm gonna go run around and pretend I didn't do this--again. Go sysffadddagh, go!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 30, 2007)

Adorable!!  Love the suit.... love the look on your face!! LOL

Really lovely.....




liz (di-va) said:


> Okey, here are me bikini pix. Kind of a combo of iGoof & summer sysfaddsyssiffaddums pix. Heh. Now I'm gonna go run around and pretend I didn't do this--again. Go sysffadddagh, go!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 30, 2007)

Liz, I think it's the passed-out men who are going to need a dog tag around their neck so their drooling, overcome corpses can be identified. 

And T, excellent reveal of your bounticious curvature both coming and going.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2007)

We can always do with a little more Ripley. 

Tina, I just don't know how else to say it. Your va-va-va-voom curves are delicious. 

Liz, I'm lovin' that bikini on you. Sysfaddsyssiffaddumsalicious.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh jeez, where to start...

May as well start from the beginning, now that I have a chance to sit down and comment like I wanna.

I'm going to be frank. No, lemme correct that- I'm going to still be Kevin. But straight up, lemme say that this is probably the best SYSFADD that I've seen.

*Kimberleigh*, you got things started off HOT, especially with that last pic.

*Violet*, you're beautiful and I should hope that you participate in future SYSFADD's.

*Sandie*- that's a really nice pic. I can see why it's a fave.

*Stan*, I already complimented you on the tat, but it's worth repeating how awesome it is.

*Jon*, I am unashamedly boycrushing on you.

*Bea*, that's a good pic, and it looks like a nice outfit. Wish we could see more of it.

*Summer*, you're absolutely fucking adorable. And you have an awesome belly.

*Social*, those are some really cool pics. I really hope you'll be able to play with new ones next time around.

*Joy*, hotness, as usual. And I like how in the second set of pics, you can't see the underwear in the top one. 

*mossy*- I love your pictures. They're so artsy and creative and sexy and stuff. 

*Saucy*, you are smokin' in that dress.

*Arvee*, your pics are like, simple beauty. I like them.

*Liz*, you got nice hips and ass.  And you look great in that bathing suit, too!

*Risible*, very nice pics. I admit to being a fan of the backrolls.  Your husband *Bio *is a lucky guy. And pretty darn handsome, too!

*Mini*- I'm going to spam your PM box with nothing but pictures of my ass. Just to ruin your eyes.

*o.o.h*, <3 freckled fatty.

*Ripley, Rainy*- Those pics are beautiful. Also, damn you! I can't rightclick-save if they're all split up like that!  

*Tina*: Woo! Nice contributions. 

Also, thanks to the folks who repped me.  Inspires me to maybe post more pics even though I'm not too fond of them.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 30, 2007)

Eh, here's one more. I'm ugly and have red eye and a watch tan and a farmer's tan and scars on my face from nasty winter acne that never went away. But it's of the other side of me, so.

I do have other ones that aren't too bad, but I dunno that I wanna post them. They're a little risque, and the resolution is too high, I think, so I'm kinda shy about posting full-staff staff, even though it's clothed. :blush:


----------



## Tina (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks so much, rainy and Betsy!

I finally have a few minutes for this, so I want to make some comments.

*Kimberleigh*, these are beautiful photos. Your bikini is a perfect fit, lovely in black, and the contrast with the sarong is marvelous.

*Vi*, I've never seen a bad photo of you. You have a lovely, sophsticated look that always makes me stop and look again. And that pink negligee in the second set is very flattering. Truly beautiful.

*Sandie*, I've always liked that pic. Lovely rolls and effects.

*Stan*, you are handsome any way you cut it -- even in the pics when you try to make a face. Doesn't ruin it! Great tat, too.

*Jon*, you have a great, lithe physique, and it looks like you are poetry in motion when you do your moves.

*Tracey*, what a lovely outfit, _great_ curves, and your hair looks so soft and shiny that it want to touch it.

*Summer*, you are so pretty.I love the impish grin in your first pic on p.1. In your second set on p.2, I really like the landscape of your belly in the first pic. I never realized you had so many tats before!

*Di*, you look so sexy and sultry in those photos, and particularly the first one, with that look on your face.

*Joy*, I'll bet I know someone who is wishing he could play Dot-to-Dot right about now.  I've always thought you were beautiful, and these photos serve to make me right.  Your hair in the second set is envy-worthy!

*Mossy*, the photos you've posted here during the SYSFADD blitzes always look a bit like late 1950s European erotica to me (and no, it's not just the pit hair ). Always classy and beautiful.

*Saucy*, that corset dress looks great on you, and the fishnets are a very sexy touch. 

*RedVelvet*, you've got a bit of the Lady Godiva bit going on there. Beautiful!

*Blockierer*, you cut a very handsome figure in your swim trunks. Very nice legs, too.  

*Liz*, you somehow manage to be adorable and sexy at the same time, in both sets of pics. Great bod and such a wonderfully expressive face. 

*Ris*, you are simply a classic California beauty, through and through. Very clever pic device with the too-small bikini. And I can see why Bio chose the one he did: you can see your California Rolls better.  

*Bio*, you are one handsome man. And so tall! I see you forgot your swim trunks. What a pity... only, not.  You two are really the most beautiful couple. Yes, I know, I'm repeating myself.

*Kevin*, we all know you are a naughty boy. This is not at all a bad thing, as we all can see.  

*Runningman*, your mama didn't skimp when she gave you a backside. You should thank her. 

*Betsy*, you have very pretty rolls and such sweet freckles!

*Rip*, you and the lovely setting of Oregon just seem a perfect fit. A very stunning and natural beauty you are.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2007)

well, hell, gonna post more..if i repeat basic themes..sorry 

I am so looking all of you up and down..and cocking my head this way and that..I will try and coment more directly *S*


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh Mossy, you're really posting some good ones. I love the style of your photos, and well... you're such a beauty.


----------



## Tina (Jun 30, 2007)

Mossy, that is an incredibly sexy shot, honey. Incredible.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2007)

and Blackjack? Are you sure you don't want to post any more? I love that last one.:smitten:


----------



## elle camino (Jul 1, 2007)

ok i feel like kiiiind of a creep commenting in here without contributing anything of my own, but i HAD to say: mossy, that is an absolutely _gorgeous_ picture. forget about the undies part for a second, the lighting and the composition, the pose and everything - so interesting and pretty.


----------



## Ash (Jul 1, 2007)

View attachment 22036


If there's one thing I've learned about SYSFADD, it's that posting headless pics is sometimes the best policy.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 1, 2007)

More rolls..and valleys...and lush nooks and crannies...^^^^^^^...I love how all of our pics are not 'just' pics...but full of fun, beauty and personality.....and...Ashley?...headless pics are the cream of the crop ...I hope people have more to post!!



thanks to all the nice comments..I get a kick out of taking my knife to my quicky snaps*s*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2007)

Amazingly Amazing! Stop the World, I need this moment to last.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2007)

BTW, While Ripley is such the Goddess in these photos, I must point out the exquiste photography by Rainy.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 1, 2007)

stalking myself


----------



## elle camino (Jul 1, 2007)

ok! decided to throw on some hooker lipstick and heels and give this a shot. apologies for the flash in the mirror, but it's the only way to avoid death blur. it's artsy!(?)


----------



## wistful (Jul 1, 2007)

This really has been the best SSFADD Ever.EVER.I defy anyone to ever equate fat with ugly again! Such monumental beauty here.I'm in awe!


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2007)

*Wistful*, I agree with you. 

*Ashley*, you have one of those great smiling bellies! Cute. 
*
Monique*, you have a classic and lovely profile, do you realize that? I'm looking in the foreground of your last photo and your profile is gorgeous.

*Elle*, you've just posted a pic for two threads -- this one and then the one on the Fashion board about showing people you closet.  You have a very pretty belly, and I love that top right photo -- the look on your face is... dunno how to describe it. 

Beautiful women, all!






More boys now, please.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 1, 2007)

aw, thanks tina. 
:blush:


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2007)

Ethereal, that's the word! The look on your face is ethereal.

You're most welcome, Elle.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 1, 2007)

i dont really know why i did not include all of my face..


----------



## mossystate (Jul 1, 2007)

thanks tina*s*


Now..men...HOP TO!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2007)

Such beautiful pics Ladies!

Mossy you are stunning and your pics are just amazing.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 1, 2007)

thanky, sandie*s*


----------



## mossystate (Jul 1, 2007)

any guys out there have butter for my rolls?

me thinks i need sleep...you are listening to mossy after dark...


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> More boys now, please.



Yes... Yes, ma'am...

How about fat boys? I took these just for the hell of it, and I could not really find good poses of any sort while standing in the bathroom (I wasn't about to wake Erin up to say "TAKE PICTURES OF ME!"). So, in an effort to keep the camera out of the photo (Jake - my camera - confided in me that he is not photogenic), I took these pictures just to show off my [fat] 'bod', yo.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> *Kevin*, we all know you are a naughty boy. This is not at all a bad thing, as we all can see.







out.of.habit said:


> and Blackjack? Are you sure you don't want to post any more? I love that last one.:smitten:



Yes I'm sure.  The other ones... I look too godawful in them to publicly post them. But they are available by PM request.



Ashley said:


> View attachment 22036
> 
> 
> If there's one thing I've learned about SYSFADD, it's that posting headless pics is sometimes the best policy.



Headless pics make me feel less guilty about objectifying people! :smitten: 

But I agree with Tina- "smiling bellies" _are _cute.



elle camino said:


> ok! decided to throw on some hooker lipstick and heels and give this a shot. apologies for the flash in the mirror, but it's the only way to avoid death blur. it's artsy!(?)



Hotness, pure n' simple.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 1, 2007)

Chimpi, you are SUCH a cutie! :smitten:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 1, 2007)

Why no more rep? Me want more rep to give. Anyhow -- Chimpi, BlackJack...thank you for adding maleyumminess to the mix. MEOW! Elle...you look so delicious! Scrumptious. I adore that shift. Mossy...you rock the Bettie Page bangs better than anybody. SO gorj. Ashley...I love this pic! love both what it's of and how it was taken...so cool. Thanks for the lovely comments, Rainy, Tina, MsHabit with the rocking underwears, and BJ. I am overwhelmed with the gorgeousness! p.s. Biodiesel guy I didn't say it before but I'd buy a hybrid from you anyday.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 1, 2007)

Mossy, Elle, Ashley.... WOWSERS!!! Such beauty! Whew!!!

Chimpi and Blackjack... what a couple of hotties!!

I can't WAIT for the next SYSFADD!!! This has been GREAT!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 1, 2007)

Ashley, I was wondering when you were going to show up! The pose, the clothing, the way the shirt drapes on your belly... luscious.

Mossy, more sensual and simply sexy contributions. 

Elle, Tina was right. Very pretty belly. You rock anything you wear, up to and including the 'hooker lipstick.' 

Chimpi, I'm SO glad you posted! The first photo is my favorite, you are so handsome.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok everyone!!! I know I am way late!!! I had a rough couple of days, but I would like to say that everyone one of you looks scrumptious!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous people!!! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

That being said, I'll add a couple of shots!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 1, 2007)

I may have submitted this before, sorry if it is a repeat.


----------



## runningman (Jul 1, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> I may have submitted this before, sorry if it is a repeat.




Who cares if it's a repeat! :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## biodieselman (Jul 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> *Ris* Very clever pic device with the too-small bikini. And I can see why Bio chose the one he did: you can see your California Rolls better.



I see a lot of Targets due to my job, and I noticed they all have tiny, little bikinis displayed in the entrance at this time of year. I was chuckling to myself, thinking that would barely cover Ris's naughty bits, and then the lightbulb went off. That's the picture I want for Strut Your Stuff Day!

_*waits til Ris leaves the room*_ Wow, all you ladies are hot!!! :wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 1, 2007)

Smushy - LOVE that color on you!! VERY pretty!!

Valentine - I'VE never seen that pic - gorgeous!!

Lovely ladies....


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 1, 2007)

Smushygirl, I love those colors too! I really really like the mirror photo. So pretty.

Valentine, a sexy contribution no matter how many times one's seen it!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 1, 2007)

I find myself awed and fortunate to be in the presence of such varied and different forms of human beauty.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 1, 2007)

Runningman: thanks darlin' :batting: 


Vi: thank you very much. You're pics were very gorgeous

OutofHabit: aww thanks


----------



## Risible (Jul 1, 2007)

Ah, boypix . Blackjack, Chimpi - Thanks for the thrills! Sizzlin ... :bow:


Ashley - A feast of rolls - lovely!

Elle - So smart, so sexy!

Smushy - Beautiful, Smushy ... I love the colors; wish I could wear yellow like you rock it!

Valentine - Making the ladies jealous, as always! Gorj!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, this is turning out to be a great SYSFADD! The beautiful ladies, the guys... all I can say is wow!

Here is another quickie that I posted... it's for a good cause.
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=484615&postcount=4

Bio, Risible and Missaf, I promise not to bring them when we go camping...

fa_man_stan

P.S. I ran out of reps for the moment too, I can't give enough to everybody here!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 1, 2007)

gah, i don't know who i have and haven't given rep to, and i'm afraid i'll miss someone with the comments...hot damn, we've got such a rainbow of beauty here. looooove it!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 1, 2007)

Question- how long are these pics gonna be up for? I know that I ask this like, every time, but I keep forgetting. :doh:


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 1, 2007)

I believe the word was that it will be down late tonight/early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep. I'm not sure who else plans on removing them, but I figure I'll be removing them either before I go to sleep or when I wake up, tomorrow. I don't really see the harm in giving it a bit longer.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yep. I'm not sure who else plans on removing them, but I figure I'll be removing them either before I go to sleep or when I wake up, tomorrow. I don't really see the harm in giving it a bit longer.



YAY!

By the way, I love the pic of your backside where it looks like you're dancing. Shakin' it.  

More pics, everyone! I'm too dorky to spend the time to respond to each one, but they really are ALL beautiful. I'm blown away.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 1, 2007)

Good question. This being my first time, is it not "show your ass for a day *day*"? 24 hours? Or is it extended now to the span of a weekend? Hehe

*EDIT:* I also ran out of reputation for 24 hours, so I can't even go back and do anything. Oh well! Stan, every time I see you and your new tattoo, you make me want to get mine so bad, man. No fair!!


----------



## Tina (Jul 1, 2007)

It's Strut Your Stuff For A Day, Day, as re-named by Clubhouse posters (since more than posteriors were being shown), and it's for the weekend.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> It's Strut Your Stuff For A Day, Day, as re-named by Clubhouse posters (since more than posteriors were being shown), and it's for the weekend.



Wow, I didn't even notice the acronyms had changed... OOPS!


----------



## Isa (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm not able to contribute this time but just wanted to say that everyone's pictures are wonderful.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 1, 2007)

I figured I would join in the fun....
Enjoy.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 1, 2007)

here is my meager contribution...things have been crazy busy around here lately, and i haven't had much time to work on a picture! so, y'all will have to settle for some soup rear.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 1, 2007)

Lovely pics, CDA...and smacktacular, Soup!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 1, 2007)

supersoup said:


> here is my meager contribution...things have been crazy busy around here lately, and i haven't had much time to work on a picture! so, y'all will have to settle for some soup rear.



The bottom of the soup is where all the good stuff is


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 1, 2007)

i am running late for work (i didnt get home til 930 this am, lonnnng absolutely shitty night)...but enough of that, you are beautiful all of you, women or men, just gorgeous...i am lucky to be a member here indeed...

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 1, 2007)

CDA.... love your panties!! Beautiful lady!

Soup!!! - GORGEOUS girl, just gorgeous!!!! :wubu: 


*fanning myself*


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 1, 2007)

My god, I know. I'm hyperventilating.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 1, 2007)

ah..ok..I see the place has not been deserted..snap happy..heh


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 1, 2007)

mossy, your pics are just So Damned Cool. I love love love them.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 1, 2007)

Um, soup? Move to Massachusetts where it's legal and marry me? Kthx.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 1, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Um, soup? Move to Massachusetts where it's legal and marry me? Kthx.



Seriously, what do we have to do to get her in this state!?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 1, 2007)

Chimpi's Darling Angel, OH MY GOD you have the most satiny skin! You're gorgeous.

Soup!! Hot ass, m'dear! *fans self* Whew! Great shot.


----------



## Risible (Jul 1, 2007)

Gorgeous, Angel! Love the tummy pic!

And, spanks, Soup! Spanks a lot!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 1, 2007)

supersoup said:


> here is my meager contribution...things have been crazy busy around here lately, and i haven't had much time to work on a picture! so, y'all will have to settle for some soup rear.


Very Nice Bottom you have there. 



TCUBOB said:


> Lovely pics, CDA..


Why, Thank You!



Violet_Beauregard said:


> CDA.... love your panties!! Beautiful lady!



Thank You *WalMart* 



mossystate said:


> ah..ok..I see the place has not been deserted..snap happy..heh


 I love your panties!!! Oh and the picture... heheh


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 1, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Chimpi's Darling Angel, OH MY GOD you have the most satiny skin! You're gorgeous.


Thank You! 



Risible said:


> Gorgeous, Angel! Love the tummy pic!


Thank You!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 1, 2007)

I've basically missed the entire weekend here at Dims, and never got a chance to get an exclusive contribution, but I'd at least like to throw something up there in the spirit of solidarity. 

This was a GREAT run, the pictures are amazing, everyone!!  Mossy, elle, Valentine, soup, smushy, Summer, Chimpi and Chimpette, elle, Kevin..... I have to scroll back as I know I've missed people but it's not because of anything other than my addled mind!! 

Here's something from me - sorry it's so late!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 1, 2007)

And AnnMarie closes out the day in high style. Gorgeous.

And I still want the leopardy undies.

I know I missed saying specific things about people and I'm sorry if I forgot some beauties, but I'm madly in love with all of you. Soup and Bea and Violet and AM and Mossy and CDA and Risible and dammit all of you at my house STAT!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 1, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> And AnnMarie closes out the day in high style. Gorgeous.
> 
> And I still want the leopardy undies.
> 
> I know I missed saying specific things about people and I'm sorry if I forgot some beauties, but I'm madly in love with all of you. Soup and Bea and Violet and AM and Mossy and CDA and Risible and dammit all of you at my house STAT!



What, us guys aren't invited?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 1, 2007)

AnnMarie, what a lovely rear. Mmmmhmmm...


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 1, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> What, us guys aren't invited?



And Blackjack shall be the guest of honor!!!

and I forgot out of habit!! I'm sorry!!! :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 1, 2007)

what I do immediately following calling the pizza delivery guy...it's how I get dates....DON'T JUDGE ME!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2007)

FABULOUS LADIES ALL BEAUTIFUL. Soupy - great ass!


----------



## Angel (Jul 2, 2007)

I envy all you gals with the nice legs...

And I'm jealous of all you skinny gals who can find the cute or sexy undies!


here's a couple of last minute entries...

something you don't see very often.


----------



## Angel (Jul 2, 2007)

for the belly lovers


----------



## Angel (Jul 2, 2007)

me giggling because I can't believe I posted that last pic


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 2, 2007)

Yay for last minute Angel! Those are adorable.

And how in the world did I forget Kimberleigh and Sandie and Kick ass Stan and John "president" Blaze and Liz? Sheesh, I'm gettin' old.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 2, 2007)

crawls out of this thread..was fun..and..again..nice to see all of you..*s*


----------



## love dubh (Jul 2, 2007)

mossystate said:


> crawls out of this thread..was fun..and..again..nice to see all of you..*s*



Oh hai. U crawl coyly over bedsheets offen?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 2, 2007)

Mossy, dammit, please frame that so I can hang it on my wall. Seriously, these are so great! All arty and lovely.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 2, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Oh hai. U crawl coyly over bedsheets offen?




Ummmm...isn't this the getonallfoursandhavesomeofyoustuffhangoutwhilecreepingslowlydownyourbedtogettotheglassofcabsavandchocolate...thread?

blink:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 2, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Mossy, dammit, please frame that so I can hang it on my wall. Seriously, these are so great! All arty and lovely.





I will work on that popsicle stick frame...right away...:batting:


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 2, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I will work on that popsicle stick frame...right away...:batting:



*dances with happiness*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 2, 2007)

Get your last looks in... before the photos fade from the page...


----------



## Tina (Jul 2, 2007)

'Twas fun. Thanks, y'all!


----------

